# Godzilla's Go-Cart kit...



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

There is a guy on eBay that should stop with the heavy drinking..He's selling a Mint/Sealed Godzilla's Go-Cart and asking 25 Grand..I'm still laughing from seeing it on ebay, that HOT coffee came out of my nose!!

I guess it is how much a SUCKER will pay..Hopefully he won't find any..What a loser :jest: r!!

Sorry but when people try to get away with this SH-T like this, they should be stopped!! :lol:

The only way I would buy that thing is if it put itself together and drove to my house.. :lol:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds like an effective way to get noticed at least!
Someone last week was selling a sealed Monster Scenes Giant Insect and had a Buy It Now price of $23,000. Alot of people noticed it so I guess he accomplished what he wanted to do. I don't believe that anyone would ever pay that price but he did make a nice little profit.

Just goes to show you...PL has saved us plenty of moo-lah by re-issueing these Aurora classics for us at a price nobody can beat!

Thanks PL!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

MMM I agree totally..Thanks PL!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

popart said:


> Sorry but when people try to get away with this SH-T like this, they should be stopped!! :lol:


Darn right!

If we had a proper people's government like North Korea or Cuba, this kind bourgois capitalism nonsense would not be tolerated.

Unfortunately, the American government with their decadent system of free enterprise and personal freedom continue to allow such exploitation of the genetically disenfranchised.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Brent Gair..BRAVO!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I didn't want to come off like an A--Hole but enough is enough in my book!!

Can't people sell thing's without the thought of having to make BIG BUCKS off of a product or another person?? 

Having seen a decline in Original Aurora model prices, may not be such a bad thing for the buyer, I guess my way of thinking (and having sold Original Aurora kits), if I can pass it on to the next person (who will enjoy it better) then thats cool..I love Aurora kits..BUT don't build them, I used to just keep them boxed in my closet..I have to say alot of you guy's here on the board who build them (what ever kit it may be) do a FANTASTIC Job!! Thats what I mean in regards to selling them to someone who will be able to enjoy them more.

Even coming across Hobby Shops that would put aside the PL Chase kits just to get more money..Shame on you :tongue: 

As long as PL keeps bringing such great kits to US, then what more can one say but..Thanks for these cool products


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Hey now don't laugh to hard that there is an Original Aurora Godzilla Go-Cart kit, now you hear Aurora.

David


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

David hi,
Not laughing at the fact that it's an Aurora Godzilla's Go-Cart Mint/Sealed kit for sale..I am laughing at the part of that the guy is looking to get 25 Grand for it..Lets be realistic..You can get good money for it but 25 Grand?? :lol: 

So then lets start pricing kits shall we??

Monster Scenes Dr Jekyll as Mr Hyde $100.000.00
Monster Scenes Dracula $100.000.00
Sealed of course!! VERY RARE!! 

It's that if you find someone out there strange enough to pay the price, then maybe he'd also be interested in an Original Corgi 66 Batmobile Mint/Boxed for..mm?? Lets say $280.000.00...Let's NOT!!

Hey maybe we can get the same guy to buy the Brooklyn Bridge too..

I hear it's rare and in demand..Gotta have one too, there's only 1 hanging around :jest: 

If you want to sell something be realistic as far as pricing goes..


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Thats what I mean in regards to selling them to someone who will be able to enjoy them more."

Okay POPART, Do you have a Doctor Jekyll for Sale? :devil: 

JUST Twistin Your Nibblets lol  

JOHN/LONFAN :wave:


----------



## Pete Milo (Sep 18, 2003)

PL Creature, MISB......$7,206.46
Plus shipping. :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Lonfan...very RARE my friend...Boy I'll tell ya..An even Million will do..
You have to realize that GLOW in The Dark Mint/Sealed Hunckback kit w/Anthony Quinn's face pasted..uhh..uhh I mean pictured..(yeah that works!!)..Maybe I shouldn't be saying this out loud?? shhhhhh..

I also have a RARE Godzilla In BlueBerry plastic from w/King Kongs Head on it..Only Issued for a brief second..Uh, yeah..in the Longer Box..
Oh, and comes with GLOW Feet & Hands..I can't let this go for under a Tra-Billion dollars.. :lol: 

Pete don't forget..

The woman of the bunch..THE BRIDE!! $ Oh..Forget it, the price on this one would not be worth mentioning..Let think about it, make one up and..I'll get back to you..Uh OOPS I shouldn't of said that..(Again I'm thinking out loud)!! :jest:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

OKAY THERE GOES THE COFFEE THROUGH THE NOSE AGAIN :jest: :freak: :lol: LOL

LON/JOHN


----------



## Pete Milo (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to mention that $7,206.46 for PL Creech is the BIN price. The reserve is $10.

Popart - thanks a bunch...now I want that blueberry Zilla. :lol:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*OK, THATS IT!! Now I SIMPLY HAVE to PUT UP MY MARUSAN 1966 Unbuilt Mint in box lost in space Chariot up for $1,000.000.00!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Say is that cofee RARE..Spelled w/ 1 f..??

Here are some other cool kits..Don't let this get out..Shhhhhhhhhhhh..

RARE..

Glow in the Dark Mummy Mint/Sealed 1954 a bit dusty..but colors are beaut-eeeee-ful.....$17 Bill..but will consider house trades..

Glow in the Dark Frankenstein uh..or is it Frankenberry?? either way it's got the missing Godzilla's Head in Blueberry plastic..We cannot discuss price on this one cause..It's RARE!! Will I would consider mm??
4 billion dollar house. AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :lol: 

Well Pete If you really want that Blueberry Godzilla w/Anthony Quinn's face Pasted on the RARE Longer GLOW BOX.or was the The Phantom..No No wait..Frankenstein,,No it's coming to me...Bellringer shoot..I glued Hunchback on the box over the Bellringer name..why didn't it stick??.OOPS..Uh Yeah (I gotta stop thinking out loud)..Never mind.. :devil: 

Back to the deal my friend...Shall we say..I'll lower my Tr-Billion price down to .. Tra-million 99..only cause it has dust on the box..This was found at the Aurora factory in Miami...Oh oh sorry I meant to say Canada..Yeah things are RARE..There...

I got some other goodies too..

GLOW in the Dark Dr Jekyll as Mr Creature w.NO GLOW parts..$20.000.00 All I am able to say is Shhh!! RARE!!

I'm finally getting smart..Hee Hee, I didn't say that I didn't have one...Boy am I smart!! 

GLOW in the Dark Mr Hyde from the Black Lagoon..This is sooo RARE that I haven't got one..But I'll sell it to you for..Wait did I say I didn't have one..Hee..No No...(STOP)!! Thinking out loud..What?? Oh NO??
I've blacked out for a minute..It must be all that suger in the RARE..Aurora Suger flakes cereal..It's really Monster Tasty w/GLOW flakes.YUMAAYYYY!! I can sell you this for..Look I'll be a sport and since you will enjoy it more then me, take off my hands for $5.00 + 280.000.00 shipping.
w/NO tracking..Besides who cares if it gets lost..There I go again!!

I accept CASH ONLY..cause it's RARE!! :jest:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Brent - I think somebody missed the point...
Bottom line is people can ask for as much or as little as they want when selling something. If somebody else wants to pay outlandish prices for a cardboard box filled with plastic pieces, that's their business. If you want a reality check, look into what some people have paid for comic books or old tin toy robots. Or if you REALLY want to spit your coffee on the Computer screen, look up some baseball card prices. 
They say the difference between men and boys are the price of their toys - well, I guess I'm hopelessly stuck in kiddieland!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ageed ChrisW! :wave: 

I think the point of the seller was to just have their item stand out more than normal and it is obvious in both examples I posted that they did. Now, if they actually got that much for their items, then I think this thread would hold more interest for me. 
We have alot to be thankful for in this day of model building that we can still enjoy the simple things in life and not get gouged in the process!
This is partly due to PL and re-issueing the old Aurora kits we loved as kids!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Quite true..A very good point made ChrisW.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well you know what they say about a fool and his money. I'm sorry but I'd have no sympathy for anyone spending 25K on a model. You would think a person spending 25k on ANYTHING would research that particular item up the giggy. At least do enough research to discover there's a cute little company out in Indy the recently re-released the G/C and can still be picked up for about $25.00.

But here's another scenerio: Some E-bayers have multiple ID's and can play it out like this:
1) Put the item up for a ridiculous price under one ID
2) Buy your own item for said ridiculous price under a different ID- Now
the enire E-bay Community has access to seeing this thing move for
$25K. 
3) Under a THIRD ID put the same kit up for a fraction of the original 
price (say $4,500.00??). 

After seeing this thing move for $25,000.00 some sucker will think he's getting a mega-bargain for $4,500.00 and jump right on it. 

The seller should also include a bag of candy kisses in the transaction because its always good manners to give a person kisses while your *screwing* them.

Not to mention the cheap ++ feedback


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Jimmy B hi,
Isn't something like that called shilling?? (may have spelled it wrong)?

eBay should try and check this crap out..even though I know sometimes hard to do..Man I cough the wrong way and I get yelled at!!
These people get away with it..What a lovely world it be!! :tongue: 

Say were are these G/C available from?? if you can't post it e-mail me and let me know..Are they resin??

Fisheaded Man hi, You have to realize that taking shipping costs off of the 25K kit would be in possible to do..Gotta figure cause when screwing a customer you want to make sure you go all the way till the nuckle heads eyes pOp out :freak: :lol:


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> Well you know what they say about a fool and his money. I'm sorry but I'd have no sympathy for anyone spending 25K on a model. You would think a person spending 25k on ANYTHING would research that particular item up the giggy. At least do enough research to discover there's a cute little company out in Indy the recently re-released the G/C and can still be picked up for about $25.00.
> 
> But here's another scenerio: Some E-bayers have multiple ID's and can play it out like this:
> 1) Put the item up for a ridiculous price under one ID
> ...


That's a good theory....but don't you have pay ebay a "%" of the selling/sold price?

....I don't deal on ebay....so I really don't know!

OAB


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

OAB, GREAT point!!

Yes the seller does have to pay a % on the SOLD item..BUT..if he gets a buyer before the auction ends, and ends the auction..then there is NO % to be paid to anyone..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... my question is, how do you guys know about all this supposed eBay seller sneakiness?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Huh?? What?? Were?? 

MM?? Yeah how do you guy's know sooo much about this stuff?? :lol: 

Hee, hee.... :devil:


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

I sold one of my European swimsuits on Ebay for $42,005.95. Many bidders were all over the item. What really sealed the deal for the swimsuit was my personal guarantee that " the stank would still be there ".  

Yes, yes .... :devil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah not a bad deal..But not for a Model kit..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Swamp Skunk, Yeah I know what ya mean..I sold an Original Aurora
Bellringer Uhh I mean Hunchback..Yeah, YEAH right..with Anthony Quinns
face pasted..uhh..I mean it Glowed in the Darkness too..Sealed Mint but only got a Tra-Million 88 NOT my asking price cause there was DUST on the box..

Was I rude to charge the guy for shipping?? :lol: 

Had to have Insurance for it..it was just an extra $6.90 :devil: 

BTW, this was a RARE kit...Yup only I thought of it..Uh I mean had it..Yeah that works!!


----------



## RawHeadRex (Aug 3, 2005)

*Godzilla's Go Cart*

wow... kinda sweet... original built up Godzilla Go cart


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A little over 15 years ago a well known toy dealer would sell Godzilla Go-Karts high priced telling buyers "If (BatToys) doesn't have it, you know it's got to be rare."

Now I didn't have it because I didn't know it existed. But in all my searches in a time when I bought a sealed Wonder Woman for 10.00 and a Mint Captain Action Spider-Man MIB for 15.00, I had not seen that kit. I had time and money to find toys in the early eighties. Searched every hobby store, toy show, toy magazine relentlessly. I've come across nearly every Aurora kit, Captain Action, and 60's Batman toys when they were abundant and easy to find but I have never seen that kit. It is rare.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Cdub,
I hear that in some cultures, tradesmen and salespeople that bring in top dollar are actually rewarded rather than reviled. I think the Kalihari bushmen are like this. Primitive, huh?
AT


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Jesus-Pleeze-us!!

I'm looking for this thing on E-Bay and wondering why I can't find it, then realized this thread was drudged up from 2 years ago.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... somebody wants to sell his original built-up real bad.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, If anyone knows the whereabouts of popart, could you please contact me?


----------



## RawHeadRex (Aug 3, 2005)

*Godzilla's Go Cart 1966*

Godzilla's Go Cart


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

here we go again . 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

What a deal! I think I'll run out and buy that!


----------



## SprueChewer (Aug 24, 2005)

OK guys, here's the deal of the century: I have an ORIGINAL MIB Revell Paul McCartney for sale. Not the plastic kit, I mean THE REAL ORIGINAL PAUL McCARTNEY!!! I know you Beatles fans are dying to get your hands on the ORIGINAL MINT IN BOX PAUL McCARTNEY but you have to hurry because the box is SEALED and Paul is getting kinda STUFFY in there. Bid now, because Paul's not gonna last long!! I guarantee all my ORIGINAL BEATLES memorabilia, a DNA sample will be included with this RARE find! My reserve is low, 5 bucks for Paul, however, I have to get at least a few million for that fabulous ORIGINAL Hofner Bass guitar. Any bids over a few million will get free shipping and guaranteed LIVE delivery!


----------

